# Need prayers!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I can't go into too much detail and I won't. But I can say my dad did something he's done before and he may go to prison this time. My mom will have to divorce him and move back to Enid with my grandparents. I'm looking for some place to stay where I can keep my goats and horse. And try to graduate here. (if not I don't know what I'll do. :tears: ) My dad and I don't get along much at all, but I feel bad and all but something has GOT to get through to him! So please PLEASE pray for us that we can get it all straightened out! ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hun, I sure hope things work out for your family.

If you need someone to talk to you can always PM me or send me an email or even call - 509.499.5828

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: 

~ Allison


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry you have to go through this...you are too young to have to worry about these things. I sure hope everything works out for you...and I pray that you find a way to stay with all of your pets and remain close to your family. ray: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry................I hope things work out for you..........and I will pray for your family.... ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family Crissa...please , feel free to email or pm me if you need to talk dear. :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Feel free to PM me as well, were all here for you if you need us :hug: I am praying that things work out for you Crissa ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone, it means so much to me! I think it's gonna work out, my mom just called to fill me in. But we'll have to wait and see what happens from here. Keep praying for us please. ray: I really appreciate all of your support, but I don't know how much longer I can put up with the unstable environment and family.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry that you have to worry about all of this.
Prayers for you and your family


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

So sorry you're going through this, many prayers are with you and your family Crissa!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are having this trouble Crissa. Please know our prayers are with you and your family. I pray your mother thinks of what's best for you, before all else, in her decisions. Do your Grandparents have any land for your animals? I hope that is a stable enviornment for you, if you move in with them. Do they live close? Hang in there. We are here if you need us. :grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Crissa,

I am really sorry that this is happening. I have to say you will not believe it right now but HUN this will make you a stronger person. The lord is pushing you and trying you and he has plans for all this. It might not be what you want but it is what he has planned for you all along. Just ask the lord to help you understand the reason and to give you the strength to get through it and to learn form it. Hun if you read 1 Peter 4-12-19, it really will help you. 
It starts as "_*dear friend, do not be surprised at the painful trial you are suffering. But rejoice that you participate in the suffering of Christ, so that you will be overjoyed when his glory is revealed. If you suffer as a Christian, do not be ashamed, but praise God that you bear that name*_." 
Now that is bits and pieces from that.

Hold on to that and you will be ok. We are all here for you and we will be praying for you.

I have to tell you that I lived on my own well bust my sisters and I from when I was in the 9th grade. My dad payed all the bills and everything, it was in a apt where my older sister and I raised my younger sister and I have to say, I was so much more mature and ready for the world when I graduated then anyone else I ever new. :hug: :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Di said:


> I'm so sorry you are having this trouble Crissa. Please know our prayers are with you and your family. I pray your mother thinks of what's best for you, before all else, in her decisions. Do your Grandparents have any land for your animals? I hope that is a stable enviornment for you, if you move in with them. Do they live close? Hang in there. We are here if you need us. :grouphug:


No my grandparents don't have any land. And they live an hour away. If they had the land they would let me though.

Thanks everyone. So far it's looking up already.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

I am so sorry you are dealing with all this . It must be so hard and I know you are worried about the future both for yourself and your animals. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Please stay as positive as you can and give us an update when you can .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa,

How are things with you? I have really been thinking of you and been praying for you.
I just wanted to check on you and tell you that I am thinking about you. :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. It's going fine now. We managed to fix the problem. We're making sure my dad doesn't do it again. (getting him banned from a certain place) But due to this, we're going to be much harder on Christmas money. Lot's of small things that don't cost much. (except my class ring hopefully) It's frustrating though. Definitely not going to get a vehicle until I can afford to buy it myself. Oh, well. I'll live without it. At least we're all still together and not being uprooted again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats a good way to look at it Crissa, I have really seen you grow and mature in the past year :hi5: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa I'm glad that things have worked out, the older you get, you'll find that though it seems hard to understand, those things that cause the most stress eventually do work out :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, I am glad things are working out. i feel like the lord sure heard me. 
I have to tell you, it is not just your family that will be having a little Christmas, it will be the same here. I told my daughter that Christmas will not be much at all for us either, and she told me "hey Christmas is not about gifts, it is about Christ so how needs gift? We have each other" This coming from the same girl that is 18 and does not have her own car either. I will not let her work right now because she has just WAY to much on her plate and there would be no way to squeeze work time in. She is about the only person in her Senior class without a car, and she is the Oldest.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang sweetgoats, sounds like your daughter and I are a lot alike, except I have to work to be able to have my animals. I am also the only one in the senior class without a car too, I'm the third oldest. That's kinda weird. lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is pretty cool.
No we bred and sell goats to pay for the animals.

She said that she is more then spoiled getting her horses and stuff. Most of the kids at school get whatever they want, she says it is going to be hard on them when they leave for college, because they are not use to doing anything for themselves. She does a LOT and she is so active in tons of things. Now if she was not active and just sitting around, then you bet she would be working. I believe her grades are so important. She wants to walk down the isle with honors.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's what I say too. It's actually one of the reasons that I WANTED to work! And I agree about the horses. :greengrin: I think I need to meet your daughter, we might become good friends! :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My daughter is also 18 and a Senior in High School without a car, without work, and is supposed to be concentrating on her grades. She is very active in school so work would be to hard for her as she is in color guard, leadership, marketing, she won the college scholarship so she has to do volunteer work and also be to meetings weekly.

So don't feel bad.

We have also told our kids that there would not be a huge Christmas. Reason being is that they are old enough that it shouldn't be about "give me give me" and they need to learn that. Then there are 5 kids. I am making goat soap and maybe cheeses for x-mas presents for friends and family and I think each kid will get about 100.00 and that is it. They get everything that they want for different things through the year. Christmas is not supposed to be about the gifts but to celebrate the time with family and friends


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Exactly! I'm not too disappointed because I'm more into spending money on my animals and family then on me, just I'm hoping my sisters won't be their bratty selves. I'm sorry if I was sounding selfish that's not what I meant it like at all! 

I've got my animals, band (drum major), being a senior in itself, being in FFA and 4-H, showing my lambs and applying for colleges. Ick! So much stress so little time. lol

I want to make some stuff out of Lyrae's milk too, I just need to get recipes. :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, What colleges are you looking at? What are you going to college for? Or do you know yet? Wait did you say once about going to be a vet?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm planning on applying to Redlands Community College and Southwestern OSU (SWOSU), I'm going to apply to some others but those two are the ones I really want to go to. SWOSU has already requested that I audition (on the flute) for some scholarships. I have not decided what I should major in yet, I don't know if I could become a vet or not, if I do I want to specialize in goats, sheep and horses.


----------

